# CHAOS in TEJAS!!! ---roll call!



## mandapocalypse (May 11, 2010)

[X] i'll be there! ...SO excited!

Coming down from MPLS. Stopping in Lawrence, Kansas on the way to catch MDC & The Restarts play!
:arrgh:


----------



## nickt29 (May 19, 2010)

hey! im tryiing to get down there from kansas city with my 2 other companions. let me know if you wanna meet up in KC or you need a crash spot or anything. pretty stoked on this


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 19, 2010)

a buddy of mine was talking about going, so maybe ill be there. i wouldnt mind seeing the subhumans again


----------

